# IE Sicherheitswarnung



## ziriander (28. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute,

bekomme im IE6 immer wieder Sicherheitswarnungen (siehe Anhang). Kann man die irgendwie abstellen?


Danke für eure Tipps
ziriander


----------



## Sinac (28. Oktober 2004)

Das bedeutet das du eine SSL verschlüsselte Verbindung zum Webserver (über https://) aufbaust, dieser Server das Zertifikat für SSL jedoch nicht hat zertifizieren lassen, d.h. es ist nicht von einer anerkannten Stelle für gültig erklärt worden (das ist nämlich sehr sehr teuer)
Das ist bei meinem Server auch, ist schon ok so 

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## ziriander (28. Oktober 2004)

aber wie kann ich es abstellen?


----------



## Sinac (28. Oktober 2004)

Ich glaube in den Internetoptionen unter Erweitert bei dem Punkt
"Bei ungültigen Zertifikaten warnen" bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, kann auch sein das man das nicht wegbekommt.


----------



## ziriander (28. Oktober 2004)

habs gefunden und es funktioniert. danke


----------



## Sinac (28. Oktober 2004)

Gerne  Schönen Abend noch.


----------

